# raccoon calling question



## mnhunter (Jun 29, 2011)

went out today and called a raccoon into about 10 yards and pulled up and missed him with my .17 hmr while he was runnin back to the tree.. how long should i wait to go call that spot again?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum mnhunter. I'd say you can go back tomorrow, just do thing different. Use a different sound, from a different location. Chances are there is more than one hanging around so watch your 6 too.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome mnhunter, YD is correct. Go back tomorrow and get ready. Like Don said, there's probably more than one with the young ones running now.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers..try again or just go find some big ol broken up trees...there is sure to be a den or two around.

welcome and let us know what happens...iron sharpens iron


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

If your in doubt start out with a rabbit distress for a few min and if the ol cool doesnt come out then turn over to raccoon fight sound and he will come on out !!

IMO ditch the 17 and get your scatter gun. Ive had them all but climb up in the truck with me...lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good advice from the Guys-----------Good Luck---------------sb*


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

good luck mnhunter hope you gettem


----------

